# Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been wondering why we haven't seen a GTA game for the DS, I'd love the original PSX ones to be ported but this new one, if done right, will do!



> Developed by Rockstar Leeds in conjunction with series creators Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars will be available on the Nintendo DS™ in North America and Europe this winter.
> 
> "This is a game that will deliver a rich, fast-paced and intense 'Grand Theft Auto' experience that will be truly unique to Nintendo's handheld platform," said Sam Houser, Founder of Rockstar Games. "Rockstar Leeds, along with the team at Rockstar North, has built upon a decade of progressive design on Grand Theft Auto, and has created something fundamentally fresh and immersive."
> 
> Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars is an entirely original entry into the critically acclaimed Grand Theft Auto series, and brings a new level of interactivity to its sprawling open environments. With the use of the DS touch screen, players will navigate their way through the streets as they uncover the truth behind an epic tale of crime and corruption within the Triad crime syndicate, delivering the unprecedented amount of depth that has become a true trademark of the franchise.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 6, 2009)

This has a release date pencilled in for 20th March. I hadn't heard about it at all until today, sounds quite exciting.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a sense of impending fail about this one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2009)

Why? Looks pretty good from what I can tell...


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 6, 2009)

Why the fail? GTA hasn't disappointed before...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2009)

Where have you looked?

I'd like to be wrong, btw.
Really.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 7, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Why the fail? GTA hasn't disappointed before...



It's only ever disappointed me


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 7, 2009)

So this is going to be like Brain Training only with profanity and drugs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL! Is this out yet?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> So this is going to be like Brain Training only with profanity and drugs



Count how many crackheads are entering and leaving the muthafuckin' crackhouse!!


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2009)

This game now has a scene release,  the official release date is 20/03

Make sure you get the patched Rom file or it will crash when creating the save file.


----------



## VLADD230 (Mar 17, 2009)

Any pointers to where it can be downloaded?


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2009)

newsgroups


----------



## zaphod22 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopefully my copy will arrive on release day. This is the one game that I though I should actually get a legit copy of. Can't wait!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 17, 2009)

Addy said:


> This game now has a scene release,  the official release date is 20/03
> 
> Make sure you get the patched Rom file or it will crash when creating the save file.



Does this give a reasonable GTA-style experience on the DS?

How far does gameplay vary from the "proper" editions?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2009)

Heh 'proper' GTA used to be top down and 2d as the proper version...


----------



## fogbat (Mar 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh 'proper' GTA used to be top down and 2d as the proper version...



Oh, I remember 

I just wanted to know how similar the gameplay is to the big consoles' / PC version.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 17, 2009)

Well It's getting rave reviews anyway, not seen a review below 9 out of 10 yet!


----------



## VLADD230 (Mar 17, 2009)

no probs ..... found it.....  tis like the original very playable... cheers for the pointer


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 20, 2009)

This game is beautiful.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone got a link for a decent map?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Mar 23, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Anyone got a link for a decent map?



Voila


----------



## g force (Mar 23, 2009)

Loving this game...spent ages just driving around the different areas listening to radio! Gald they did one for the DS that wasn't some sort of horrific fudge of GTA.


----------



## al (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a brilliant game - I've been playing it for hours now, just waiting for the tip-off to come in so I can sell all this coke I've got and be rich beyond my wildest dreams....


....well, make about $100k...


----------



## g force (Mar 23, 2009)

Stock up on H then sell it to Osama on Happiness Island...or wait longer and a dude in Little Italy wants all the coke you got...sadly I only had about 15 bags at that point.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 23, 2009)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Voila



Poifec, thank you 

More questions, what are the blue swirls I keep coming across?


----------



## g force (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah I've not figurted that one either...don't seem to do anything if you walk up to them or drive up. I'm just trying to buy up another safe house so I have 4 dotted about to stash my wares!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 3, 2009)

Re: Post 3 on this thread.

Eating my words right at this moment - it's quite brilliant - as well as being a technological impossibility on the DS as far as I can work out.
Best game so far on the platform, I'd say.

Though, like cliche and g_force, I'm also befuddled by the blue swirls (though I imagine it becomes clear later on).


----------



## Me76 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am loving it too.  Really pleased with the fact there is lots to do.  I spent Sunday afternoon giving tattoos.  I am confused about the swirls too.  Love the drugs dealing, I find it good that if I am not up for a mission then a drugs deal ups the money really quickly and lets you just have a drive around. I like the way you can get the police cars to crash and that gets rid of stars.  
I'm only on 15% as I am trying not to cane it so it lasts a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2009)

Man I gotta update my firmware to play this!


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 3, 2009)

8ball said:


> Though, like cliche and g_force, I'm also befuddled by the blue swirls (though I imagine it becomes clear later on).



It does 

Anyone know where the social club is? I've completed the main storyline, but need to go there for some kind of reward I think.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 4, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> It does
> 
> Anyone know where the social club is? I've completed the main storyline, but need to go there for some kind of reward I think.



I thought the social club was online.


----------



## al (Apr 4, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> It does
> 
> Anyone know where the social club is? I've completed the main storyline, but need to go there for some kind of reward I think.



http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah, now I geddit. Still got plenty of side missions to complete.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 4, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Ah, now I geddit. Still got plenty of side missions to complete.



No spoilers!! 

Trying not to play this too much as I have a couple of long train journeys coming up . . .


----------



## lemontop (Apr 4, 2009)

Tried everything to get this working on my DS but no joy. It doesn't like my SD card for some reason but will work on tommers' SD card. He copied everything from his onto mine and did all the patchy things but it still won't work. grrrrrrrr


----------



## 8ball (Apr 4, 2009)

lemontop said:


> Tried everything to get this working on my DS but no joy. It doesn't like my SD card for some reason but will work on tommers' SD card. He copied everything from his onto mine and did all the patchy things but it still won't work. grrrrrrrr



That's frustrating.

And confusing, considering that I just stuck the game cart in the hole in the top of the DS and it ran fine first time.


----------



## c01642 (Apr 6, 2009)

What card have you got? I got a hacked version off romulation for my R4. I had to go on the forums to get it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2009)

c01642 said:


> What card have you got? I got a hacked version off romulation for my R4. I had to go on the forums to get it.



It was really weird.  It worked fine on my card but exactly the same files copied onto a different SD card didn't work.  I tried different combinations of DS, R4 and SD card and it was definitely the SD that was the problem.  The only difference between them was that one was 2gb and one was 1gb. 

Anyway, just bought it - so 8Ball can rest easy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2009)

Edge loves this, gave it 9/10.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Edge loves this, gave it 9/10.


 
You got it playin yet kid?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2009)

Have to update my firmware...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2009)

Just started this, very slick, like the use of the bottom screen and the humour a bit more GTA than GTA4 seems to do. Anyone played this online?


----------



## such and such (May 2, 2009)

I love this game yet get frustrated because it takes so long for me a finish a mission. I'm not so good at driving, I keep running walls and the like


----------



## Me76 (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone know a reliable place to find Ambulances?  I have been trying to complete all the side missions and get all the powerups before I go for the final mission and I have found one ambulance in a week - it is starting to annoy me.

I


----------



## g force (May 5, 2009)

You already done the Fire Engine? That's one street away from a safehouse (Northwood IIRC) and invaluable to get the "flame retard"


----------



## Me76 (May 5, 2009)

g force said:


> You already done the Fire Engine? That's one street away from a safehouse (Northwood IIRC) and invaluable to get the "flame retard"



Fire engine is indeed already complete - as is Vigilante, just need Noodle Run and Ambulance but can't bloody find one.  It is getting pretty obsessive at the mo, I saw an ambulance IRL yesterday and almost chased after it before I remembered I was not in the game.


----------



## al (May 5, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Does anyone know a reliable place to find Ambulances?  I have been trying to complete all the side missions and get all the powerups before I go for the final mission and I have found one ambulance in a week - it is starting to annoy me.
> 
> I



why don't you just run over/ shoot/ explode some bystanders? you'll normally get an ambulance turn up fairly soon after...


----------



## Me76 (May 5, 2009)

al said:


> why don't you just run over/ shoot/ explode some bystanders? you'll normally get an ambulance turn up fairly soon after...



I have been trying that and it has only worked for me once.  And then I got busted before I could save an ambulance in my garage and so lost it again. 

I am sure I am missing something obvious.


----------



## such and such (May 5, 2009)

I dreamt about this game last night. Time to stop playing it so much I think.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 5, 2009)

Is it any good?


----------



## cliche guevara (May 5, 2009)

Me76 said:


> I have been trying that and it has only worked for me once.  And then I got busted before I could save an ambulance in my garage and so lost it again.
> 
> I am sure I am missing something obvious.


Next time you fins one, do the mission. Even if you fail, it'll now be saved under the side missions bit fo your PDA, and the GPS will direct you to the hospital. Sorted.


bouncer_the_dog said:


> Is it any good?


Yes. I'd go so far as to say it's the best game that's been released on the DS.


----------



## g force (May 6, 2009)

There's an Ambulance station in President's City.....near the Alothingy bridge one block in from the main road by the river.


----------



## Me76 (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for that g force - finally done it!!  The police are blooming sensitive when you are in the ambulance and it's so bloody slow that they can almost walk up to drag you out of it.  

Think I might piss about a bit more before I go for the final mission though - I don't want it to end.


----------



## 8ball (May 9, 2009)

Is it obvious that uit's the final mission before you actually do it?

I'm a bit like you - don't want to finish it 'by accident'.

The last 10 'unique stunt jumps' are proving a bit elusive but I don't want to cheat . . .


----------



## cliche guevara (May 9, 2009)

The last few missions are pretty obvious, yeah. I need to revisit this game to 100% it at some point.


----------

